# Kathrin Müller-Hohenstein 1x im Badeanzug



## homer22 (1 Aug. 2008)

:thumbup:so?oder:3dthumbdown:?Viele pölsterchen


----------



## schiltkroet (1 Aug. 2008)

Gefällt viel besser als z.B. Waldi ...


----------



## kuschelbär (2 Aug. 2008)

Wow sehr nett kannte ich noch gar nicht. :thumbup:


----------



## maierchen (2 Aug. 2008)

Meine sache ist sie nicht aber geschmäcker sind ja verschieden!
:thx:für deine arbeit!


----------



## sport (3 Aug. 2008)

für ihr alter könnte auch einen bikini tragen


----------



## KingMiklos (15 Mai 2009)

finde ich sehr gut


----------



## Punisher (15 Mai 2009)

Lecker


----------



## fisch (15 Mai 2009)

Na was wollt ihr denn - ist doch eine tolle Figur.
:thumbup:


----------



## Q (20 Mai 2009)

sport schrieb:


> für ihr alter könnte auch einen bikini tragen



Wie sagte (ich glaube) Heidi mal so schön?!? Wer eine Bikinifigur hat, der braucht keinen...


----------



## DerVinsi (20 Mai 2009)

Wunderbares Bild! Fettes Danke!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Cersanitum (11 Juni 2009)

Eine tolle Frau
Leider viel zu selten im TV


----------



## jean58 (15 Juni 2009)

:thumbup:einfach nur WOW die frau


----------



## DG5ABR (15 Juni 2009)

Dankeschön für unsere Miss Sportstudio !!!:thumbup:


----------



## J.Wayne (19 Juni 2009)

Alter Vadder, wo isn das her??? Sensationell!!! Danke!!!


----------



## fliper (19 Juni 2009)

so schön kann die klotze sein...........
danke dir !!!!!!!!


----------



## spatzen1 (20 Juni 2009)

tolle frau danke


----------



## hpe.ref (25 Juli 2009)

eine coole frau danke für das bild


----------



## FCB_Cena (25 Juli 2009)

:thx:


----------



## nooneza (26 Juli 2009)

Eine wunderschöne Frau.
Vielen Dank für das Bild.


----------



## moon (26 Juli 2009)

danke


----------



## Rolli (28 Juli 2009)

Leckeres Mädel DANKE dir


----------



## Buterfly (31 Juli 2009)

Seltener Anblick :thumbup:


----------



## EGON_O. (31 Aug. 2009)

homer22 schrieb:


> :thumbup:so?oder:3dthumbdown:?Viele pölsterchen



:thumbup:Noch weniger wäre mehr!


----------



## Geilomatt (1 Sep. 2009)

So würde Sie mir im Sportstudio besser gefallen


----------



## Ger (11 Sep. 2009)

dank dir


----------



## sixkiller666 (13 Sep. 2009)

danke sehr hübsch


----------



## ManfredB (22 Sep. 2009)

einfach toll anzusehen


----------



## andy022 (4 Nov. 2009)

Ein schönes Bild von Ihr.
Danke Dafür!


----------



## Kalle47 (4 Nov. 2009)

die Frau hAT WAS


----------



## macsignum (4 Nov. 2009)

Tolles Bild. Vielen Dank.


----------



## EisbaerBB (5 Nov. 2009)

so könnte man sie gerne öfters sehen


----------



## hoshi21 (5 Nov. 2009)

danke.


----------



## der rasende furz (11 Nov. 2009)

Geil


----------



## NY65 (9 Dez. 2009)

Schöne Frau. Die Pölsterchen stehen ihr doch sehr gut.


----------



## mikkka007 (24 Feb. 2010)

sie kann mal bei raabs dauerwerbesendung mitspringen ... vom 10 meter brett


----------



## Miraculix (24 Feb. 2010)

klasse Bild - aber kann es sein, dass das ganze spiegelverkehrt ist... 
oder hat KMH am Ende das Teil falschherum angezogen... 
der Werbeaufdruck/Hersteller würde sich andersrum jedenfalls besser lesen lassen... lol8


----------



## Rohrspatz (14 Apr. 2010)

wow, sehr schön


----------



## kaktus08 (14 Juni 2010)

Katrin ist die Schönste beim ZDF


----------



## profan2001 (14 Juni 2010)

sehr schönes Bild, danke


----------



## Siggibockelmann (14 Juni 2010)

Ich hätte all zu gerne sie mal im Bikini gesehen, aber leider bisher habe ich noch kein Foto von ihr gefunden. Sie sieht bestimmt spitze im Bikini aus


----------



## tonimohr (15 Juni 2010)

danke für Kathrin, hat Seltenheitswert! sollte sich viel öfters so zeigen, ist ne tolle Frau.


----------



## timaru (16 Juni 2010)

Und ne geile Stimme hat se auch noch


----------



## charleypride2002 (18 Juni 2010)

Cersanitum schrieb:


> Eine tolle Frau
> Leider viel zu selten im TV



...und leider viel zu selten soooo zu sehen!


----------



## namor66 (25 Juni 2010)

ich find die frau toll


----------



## micha20 (25 Juni 2010)

sexy


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (25 Juni 2010)

​


----------



## hofe (20 Aug. 2010)

Sehr schön!!
Die Frau ist der Hammer


----------



## karlchen02 (21 Okt. 2010)

unschlagbar gut!


----------



## posemuckel (1 Dez. 2010)

Da kommen Sommergefühle in diesem kalten Winter auf.
:thx:


----------



## Deluxe.P (2 Dez. 2010)

kannte ich noch nicht , danke


----------



## popofut (13 Dez. 2010)

geil!!! sabber sabber


----------



## jkaktus (15 Dez. 2010)

homer22 schrieb:


> :thumbup:so?oder:3dthumbdown:?Viele pölsterchen



Also, ich finde die Frau "Rattenscharf"


----------



## Summertime (15 Dez. 2010)

na ja


----------



## Tommek68 (21 Dez. 2010)

Einer meiner Lieblinge. Nicht so blasiert wie manch andere!


----------



## misterright76 (21 Dez. 2010)

Sehr schön, danke :thumbup:


----------



## Saurer290D (29 Dez. 2010)

Danke! DAnke! Eine tolle Frau.


----------



## franz111 (5 Jan. 2011)

tolle frau


----------



## Finderlohn (5 Jan. 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## hurr1can3 (4 Feb. 2011)

<3


----------



## dumbas (6 Feb. 2011)

sehr nette Figur, thx


----------



## evil1973 (27 Juni 2012)

für BJ. 1965 sieht die gut aus :thumbup:


----------



## Jone (27 Juni 2012)

:WOW: Danke für Kathrin :WOW:


----------



## liftof (28 Juni 2012)

Unsere Miss EM
Danke für das Bild


----------



## sxxym (15 Jan. 2013)

sexy Frau die Kathrin


----------



## effendy (18 Feb. 2013)

Super Bild Super Frau:thumbup:


----------



## powerranger1009 (9 März 2013)

immer gern anzusehen


----------



## loseitall (23 März 2013)

Tolles Bild!


----------



## finnagan (3 Apr. 2013)

homer22 schrieb:


> :thumbup:so?oder:3dthumbdown:?Viele pölsterchen



Tolles Bild !!!


----------



## Berndla1001 (3 Apr. 2013)

Super, danke. Kannte ich noch gar nicht...!


----------



## T9711 (3 Apr. 2013)

Sieht schöner aus als mancher Kommentar gelingt.


----------



## mpahlx (16 Juni 2013)

Tolle Frau
:thumbup:


----------



## looser24 (16 Juni 2013)

Besten dank für das wundervolle bild von KMH


----------



## sturmius (16 Aug. 2013)

Sieht auf jeden Fall besser aus als sie moderiert


----------



## Tamaschino (16 Aug. 2013)

Heißer Badanzug ... Danke


----------



## fd77 (22 Juni 2014)

Merci vielmals!


----------

